# تعريف الهندسة الحيوية الطبية



## فادي صوافطة (26 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن اعرف شباب تعريف للهندسة الحيوية الطبية
كيفية تسويق الاجهزة الطبية والاسلوب المتبع لاني خريج جديد
وشكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (4 يوليو 2006)

أخي العزيز
الهندسة الطبية الحيوية تشمل كافة التطبيقات الهندسية في المجال الطبي والذي ينقسم بدوره الى فضائين:
1- فضاء جسم الانسان وبالأخص الهيكل الحركي (العظام والعضلات والمفاصل والأربطة ... الخ) اذ ان وظائف هذه الأعضاء يخضع لحسابات هندسية يعجز الاطباء عن تفسيرها.
2- فضاء المستشفى ونعني به الاجهزة الطبية، الاعضاء الصناعية، انظمة التكييف والصرف الصحي، اضافة الى تصميم المستشفى نفسه اذ ان المهندس الطبي يكون ملما بالاعتبارات الطبية والمعمارية والهندسية الاخرى.
اما من الناحية الدراسية فمن الضروري ان يكون المهندس الطبي ملما بالعلوم الطبية الأساسية كالتشريح والفسلجة اضافة الأمور الهندسية العامة ومبادئ الألكترونيك والميكانيك.
وشكرا


----------

